# DirecTV Employee's



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it just me or does there appear to be alot of DirecTV Employee's who are use this site? not that its bad or anything, just thought it was cool how many people here work for DirecTV and the different departments each person works for


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

While there are several employee's here.

We are all to be reminded of the explicit guidelines set by DIRECTV on how we can participate, and what we are allowed to communicate about.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"RollsRoyce" said:


> Is it just me or does there appear to be alot of DirecTV Employee's who are use this site? not that its bad or anything, just thought it was cool how many people here work for DirecTV and the different departments each person works for


Honestly, I think it's because the D* forum software and userbase are nowhere near as good as here.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Employee's what or which or who?


----------



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While there are several employee's here.
> 
> We are all to be reminded of the explicit guidelines set by DIRECTV on how we can participate, and what we are allowed to communicate about.


For some reason, that came off to me as a warning.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Employee's what or which or who?


Obviously a grammatical error; 

The TS meant the plural "employees," not the possessive form "employee's" with the apostrophe.

I've seen a lot of people commonly make this error when the plural is meant.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While there are several employee's here.
> 
> We are all to be reminded of the explicit guidelines set by DIRECTV on how we can participate, and what we are allowed to communicate about.


Geeesh, that's it, get in line for the MAN. While I may work for a company they will never tell me what to think, what to say, or where I can say it. I think that is why I have never worked for, nor will I ever work for a non union company. I just am not very good at fetching and stepping. I think Directv currently has the best product but they, or any other company, will never own me.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"macfan601" said:


> Geeesh, that's it, get in line for the MAN. While I may work for a company they will never tell me what to think, what to say, or where I can say it. I think that is why I have never worked for, nor will I ever work for a non union company. I just am not very good at fetching and stepping. I think Directv currently has the best product but they, or any other company, will never own me.


Oh my...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> Geeesh, that's it, get in line for the MAN. While I may work for a company they will never tell me what to think, what to say, or where I can say it. I think that is why I have never worked for, nor will I ever work for a non union company. I just am not very good at fetching and stepping. I think Directv currently has the best product but they, or any other company, will never own me.


Ummm... Okay, I guess.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There have been DirecTV employees posting here for years.

In addition, there has also been a standing positive relationship at this site between the folks in charge and DirecTV. The same holds true for the Dish side of the house.

All that said...

We live in a day and age where employees are held more accountable for their actions - including what they post online, in social media, and other public places. 

The rule of thumb "policy" is for people at any company to use common sense as a representative of that organization, and don't post proprietary information. It's about courtesy and ethics for the most part. This is neither new nor unique to DirecTV. My company has the same policy, and we are required to sign an agreement annually that we abide by those common sense standards.

I'm surprised anyone is surprised.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Earl, nice to see you post.

And macfan601, you don't realize how close to the truth you got it, except that you got it exactly backwards.

Earl is the man. Get in line for him. You don't get 29,999 posts

- jezz, it's just like watching the odometer roll over -

around here lightly. There was a time when DBSTalk _was_ Earl Bonovich.

*EDIT*: Make that 30,000 posts! Congrats, Earl! I'm moving this celebration over to an old, favorite thread.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Earl, nice to see you post.
> 
> And macfan601, you don't realize how close to the truth you got it, except that you got it exactly backwards.
> 
> ...


Thank you... however.... no

There is no need to get in line for me. I am no longer a moderator here, the moderators will moderate the forum as they see fit.

My comments above, are a reminder to DIRECTV employees, that we are allowed to participate here in the forums with in the guidelines.

If any employee has a question about those guidelines, they can contact me and I will let them know where to find it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having seen DirecTV folks post here for many years, I welcome their contributions.

There are countless examples where DirecTV customers have been helped through their voluntary posting here. 

Kudos.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you... however.... no
> 
> There is no need to get in line for me. I am no longer a moderator here, the moderators will moderate the forum as they see fit.
> 
> ...


Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yikes, macfan601. On a board with 97,465 members, the posting abilities of 0.1% of its members causes you to do a semi-Godwin?

I was a moderator of a Honda car board for a while. Honda of America didn't allow their employees to post at all. If you own a Honda, are you going to sell it this afternoon?

And you're mixing your Communism with your Islamic Fascism. Two completely different beliefs and at the opposite ends of the spectrum. Get your ideologies straight, would you?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


Where in the world did I say that?

DIRECTV has no authority on what is or is not posted on this forum, that is in completely control of the Moderators, Admins, and Owners of this privately owned forum.

DIRECTV does have guidelines for IT'S employees though on how they communicate inside and outside of DIRECTV.

If there is any additional confusion, I defer to the moderators to clarify.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

Well then............This thread has mutated lol


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Yikes, macfan601. On a board with 97,465 members, the posting abilities of 0.1% of its members causes you to do a semi-Godwin?
> 
> I was a moderator of a Honda car board for a while. Honda of America didn't allow their employees to post at all. If you own a Honda, are you going to sell it this afternoon?
> 
> And you're mixing your Communism with your Islamic Fascism. Two completely different beliefs and at the opposite ends of the spectrum. Get your ideologies straight, would you?


Spot On.

Hard to believe some simpleton(s) can come to the false conclusions that would allow them to compare these boards to what goes on in Iran.

Back on topic, glad to see some of the DTV employees post here.

Hardly all are in lockstep with their thought process on matters concerning DBS.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


I applaud the DIRECTV employees who give us their time. Thanks to you all.

However, keep in mind there are many companies that have guidelines. My company is a union shop (although I'm salaried) and we have strict rules on what we can say and do outside of work. We are a defense contractor (we build subs for the Navy) and can actually be prosecuted for divulging certain info outside of work.

With that said this is about DIRECTV employees giving their time to help us here at DBSTalk. This is not a freedom of speech issue or a political discussion; which BTW is contrary to the DBSTalk User Agreement.

To everybody, keep it civil, discuss the topic, and have a little fun with your time here. 

Mike


----------



## justsam (Sep 21, 2012)

I am new to this forum and also was surprised to find several Directv employees here.

I applaud them for that. It is so easy to "pile on" when someone has a bad experience with any service based company. You need to have a pretty thick skin as it is so easy to ask yourself "why am I subjecting myself to this".

Clearly I would not want it to evolve to commercials or company flag waving, which I am sure the mods would put a lid on. Nor do I think that just because they are employees that they always have the right answers, or best answer for me.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


I think you are probably way off base here.

First, I would suspect that it has more to do with confidentiality than any Orwellian control.

Second, I imagine the rules and limitations extend beyond just Direct Broadcast Satellite forums. I would expect them to apply to any public forum, whether it is a disucssion board for football fans, Facebook, Twitter...whatever. Corporate confidentiality is a reality and is a condition of your employment. You are being entrusted with priviliged information. You have no right to disseminate it.

Employees of any large corporation are typically privvy to confidential information that is not for public dissemination and employees are prohibited fom doing so. I know I am. There are things I am not allowed to discuss in any internet forum, radio call-in show, corner bar or even a private conversation in my own home with non-employees.

Failing to maintain confidentiality can impact things from competetive balance within the company's industry to stock prices and profitability. When you are playing with the livelihoods of hundreds or thousands of other people you have no "right" to say something just because you know it.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


Wow, Communistic? Iran controlling their country's internet? I am able to download porn on DIRECTV..............USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

:lol:



:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


Huh? I hope this was tongue in cheek.

Earl used to be a moderator here. When he went to work for DirecTV, he gave that up as a conflict of interest. The mods here do NOT work for DirecTV nor are directed by DirecTV.

As for Earl, as an employee of a company, being regulated by his company for what he says: that makes sense. He is a representative of his company on a forum dealing with his company's business. He could damage the company's business or be put in a position where it appears he is making deals or statements FOR the company. Therefore, companies regulate who gets to say what about them in public.

It is not about the "man" or control. It is about representing the business. I represent my company whenever I go into any arena affecting our business. Outside that area, I can do what I want as long as I don't break laws.

Same is true for Earl and company. Unless, of course, they stand up and say "I work for DirecTV and I endorse Joe Blow for Congress." Once they put it that way, they are repping the business. If he says "My Name is Earl (sorry) and I endorse Joe Blow" all is good.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it would be really great if DirecTV would establish an OFFICIAL presence here. And with that I mean a "Direct Support" type forum, more or less the same as the ISP support forums on DSLReports, where you can post a topic in a forum that can ONLY be read by official support staff, and can help people with relatively un-important issues and questions.

An example: https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/sbcdirect

That is a forum ran by several AT&T employees. Other members cannot read the forum posts as it may obtain address, phone or account information. In the case of AT&T it can be problems like "My line is slow, can you have someone take a look at it" or "My e-mails are bouncing because my email got blacklisted" or "I need port 25 opened for my mail server" and stuff like that.

For DirecTV I can see things like "I'd like to disable/enable receiver with number xxxxx" or "my HD receiver cannot find my whole-home DVR" or "My receiver reboots twice a week" etc...

Basically, things that can be answered in 48 hours, and do not require an immediate response. Certain problems may be widespread among users, and can be addressed along with an official public announcement on said forum that a problem is known.

I used the AT&T service once and my problem didn't end up being able to be solved via the forum session, but they ended with: When you call in, please refer to this ticket #### and it will contain the info of this thread. And sure enough, I called in to have a change made, and the info was all there.

And AT&T is usually not known (I can tell a horror story or two as well, really really bad) for their glorious customer service, so that was a surprise.

Would be a nice addition to support.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


The Internet is NOT a guarantee of free speech. When you enter a forum like this, you are basically entering an establishment with a sign that reads: "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" and maybe also one that reads "no shoes, no shirt, no service".

A forum like this is similar to a private home. If I don't like what you say in my home, I have every right to remove you from it, and draw my gun if you don't leave voluntarily.

That said, DirecTV does not control anything here. DBSTalk is its own company, and the moderators are in no way affiliated with DirecTV. Or Dish Network for that matter.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

macfan601 said:


> Guess I am out of here then. I am not interested in being a part of a forum where the company controls the forums and/or comments. Sounds Communistic to me. LOL , just read about Iran controlling their country's internet. Directv would be very happy there.


Keep in mind that these rules are in place to protect the customer and in some cases the business. I'm not going to post what kind of damage could be done with a small amount of account information, but I can tell you it wouldn't be a very fun experience for the customer. Additionally if you are representing yourself as a D* employee, D* should have the right to set boundaries for what can be said. Especially if it's for the protection of its customer base and proprietary company information.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, I think macfan01 gets the point. Let's move on please.

:backtotop



justsam said:


> I am new to this forum and also was surprised to find several Directv employees here.
> 
> I applaud them for that. It is so easy to "pile on" when someone has a bad experience with any service based company. You need to have a pretty thick skin as it is so easy to ask yourself "why am I subjecting myself to this".
> 
> Clearly I would not want it to evolve to commercials or company flag waving, which I am sure the mods would put a lid on. Nor do I think that just because they are employees that they always have the right answers, or best answer for me.


The "pile on" has happened before and it's a shame. We've had some DIRECTV employees who keep away from discussions because off the flack they sometimes get. That's not what DBSTalk is all about.

People sometimes forget employees can't give out the information they want so they go on the attack and berate the employee for not answering the question. It's something we need to do better and accept that all the questions aren't going to be answered.

Mike


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

And the DIRT team monitors this board. Sorry, but I don't see the issue in either instance. To my mind, it only adds value to the board.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

As a D* employee, while I was never.told what I can say or when I can say it, I DO have the common sense to know what kind of information I can and cant say in a public forum. Whether anyone agrees with it or not, we represent our employer. Anything we say can affect perception which affects stock, churn, customer relations, etc and things like that can have affect on our livelihoods.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> OWe've had some DIRECTV employees who keep away from discussions because off the flack they sometimes get. That's not what DBSTalk is all about.


Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...


----------



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

Newshawk said:


> Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...


I havent been here as long as you have, I cant say i know the full hassle of it, but being here and reading on the fourms im starting to feel the exact same way.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...


I can certainly understand that. I used to work for a large utility company and had them listed as my employer on Facebook. Every outage resulted in my friends telling me how much my company sucked.:lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...





RollsRoyce said:


> I havent been here as long as you have, I cant say i know the full hassle of it, but being here and reading on the fourms im starting to feel the exact same way.


Hopefully this thread will help with how people treat other people here.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

The biggest "victim" I have seen is poor SatelliteRacer.

He gives us heads up information on expected upcoming programming changes as he is permitted to. I get the impression what he shares is filtered through the higher ups at DirecTV. It's usually general information and never a guarantee.

That poor son of a gun has been called everything from a shill to a liar by some of the posters on this forum for various reasons. It's a real shame what he has had to put up with from some people.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HarleyD said:


> The biggest "victim" I have seen is poor SatelliteRacer.
> 
> He gives us heads up information on expected upcoming programming changes as he is permitted to. I get the impression what he shares is filtered through the higher ups at DirecTV. It's usually general information and never a guarantee.
> 
> That poor son of a gun has been called everything from a shill to a liar by some of the posters on this forum for various reasons. *It's a real shame what he has had to put up with from some people*.


Amen, +1, and all that other "your right" stuff.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

Now i cant speak for SatelliteRacer, but i know from experiance that no matter if its on this fourm or talking to people who call in (depending on what he does for directv), we are going to get called every name you can think of. guarenteed =\


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think its great the DIRECTV employees read and post here. If they are a CSR, they probably gain valuable info that they don't receive in training. Or it reinforces the training they may have received. And, they may gain a better understanding of how their customers think. Not to mention learning how customers react to some of the responses other CSRs give customers.

And they should have a disclaimer letting you know they are an employee. So you know who is responding to your post.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> I think its great the DIRECTV employees read and post here. If they are a CSR, they probably gain valuable info that they don't receive in training. Or it reinforces the training they may have received. And, they may gain a better understanding of how their customers think. Not to mention learning how customers react to some of the responses other CSRs give customers.
> 
> And they should have a disclaimer letting you know they are an employee. So you know who is responding to your post.


A disclaimer like newshawks?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RollsRoyce said:


> A disclaimer like newshawks?


Based on what I have heard, yes.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

so basically just something that states your an employee. from what i've seen most of the people here who work for directv already have that, dont they?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

And if they don't identify themselves, what's wrong with that?

I always assume everyone is lying on the Internet to at least some extent, starting with their screen name. Some DBSTalk members are telling whoppers.

Doesn't bother me. It makes it a lot easier to deal with some folks here when I don't believe what they say.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

maartena said:


> I think it would be really great if DirecTV would establish an OFFICIAL presence here. And with that I mean a "Direct Support" type forum, more or less the same as the ISP support forums on DSLReports, where you can post a topic in a forum that can ONLY be read by official support staff, and can help people with relatively un-important issues and questions.
> 
> An example: https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/sbcdirect
> 
> ...


Evidently DirecTV does not want to follow in Dishnetworks footsteps and establish a group like the D.I.R.T. team.

They are official Dish representatives and can be PM'd with problems. There is No reason DirecTV couldn't do it too, They just seem to lack the desire to do it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Evidently DirecTV does not want to follow in Dishnetworks footsteps and establish a group like the D.I.R.T. team.
> 
> They are official Dish representatives and can be PM'd with problems. There is No reason DirecTV couldn't do it too, They just seem to lack the desire to do it.


Nor would I want them too. The D.I.R.T. team is just Dish Network propaganda.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RollsRoyce said:


> so basically just something that states your an employee. from what i've seen most of the people here who work for directv already have that, dont they?


I would think you should know better then me, since you have it in yours?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Nor would I want them too. The D.I.R.T. team is just Dish Network propaganda.


But if they help users, it's not a bad thing. We can do a lot to help people, but obviously there are limits to what we can do.

And based on some of the experiences I've had with other companies, I've gotten better support from their social networking based reps than phone reps.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Newshawk said:


> Sadly, I am one of them. *I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply.* I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...


This happens to me regularly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ndole said:


> Newshawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...
> ...


I do the same thing, and I'm not an employee of anything satellite/TV related other than this site (where I am an unpaid volunteer).

And with that role I am obligated to point out the rules from time to time - the following rule might be appropriate for the topic of this thread:
The opinions of our staff members are their own and do not necessarily reflect those of DBSTalk.Com or any other company. From time to time, our staff's close relationship with manufacturers and service providers may lead to an exchange of gifts, and both staff members and testers may be given equipment or services for testing or evaluation purposes without charge. DBSTalk.Com registered members who are compensated for their opinions or posts must reveal this when discussing any product for which they are compensated. Where appropriate, further disclosures will be made on specific products and services.​
As far as I know, the only posters who are compensated for their posts are the DISH Internet Response Team members. There are examples of where they have been extremely helpful but they too get raked over the coals by members who (in my personal opinion) often expect too much.

It is good to see poster's relationships with the companies disclosed ... even though it is not required unless they are compensated for their posting. But keep in mind that a disclosure that states someone works for DirecTV does not make that person your personal contact "buddy" that you can demand service from 24/7. Please be respectful.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...


Just a curious off-topic thought since DISH and DirecTV have operations a few miles away from each other, do you guys ever get together with the DISH folks down on 71st St. and compare notes & swap stories?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

dettxw said:


> Just a curious off-topic thought since DISH and DirecTV have operations a few miles away from each other, do you guys ever get together with the DISH folks down on 71st St. and compare notes & swap stories?


Half of us down here used to work for Dish! (well not literally half but there definitely are a few former Dish employees who moved to D*)


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

JBv said:


> Half of us down here used to work for Dish! (well not literally half but there definitely are a few former Dish employees who moved to D*)


And vice-versa.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Newshawk said:


> Sadly, I am one of them. I will write a reply, reread it and think, "do I really need the hassle that voicing my own opinion might bring on?", then delete the reply. I actually miss the days when I was just Newshawk, DirecTV user...


Different opinions is what solves problems, makes us think more.
If we all agreed and were all wrong what would we get done ?
If we were all right all of the time, we would not need to be here.

Don't be shy, write it down and put it out here for us. If someone gives you too much crap use the Ignore User feature and don't read what they write. I have one poster on my list and it makes my life a lot more pleasant.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

MattScahum said:


> As a D* employee, while I was never.told what I can say or when I can say it, I DO have the common sense to know what kind of information I can and cant say in a public forum. Whether anyone agrees with it or not, we represent our employer. Anything we say can affect perception which affects stock, churn, customer relations, etc and things like that can have affect on our livelihoods.


Well said


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Well said


And on the contrary,I've never once seen a Directv employee take a position contrary to their employer.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ So you're saying that DirecTV employees "DO have the common sense to know what kind of information [they] can and cant say in a public forum."

I really don't get the issue here. People have enough sense not to risk their job by saying something stupid on an Internet forum. BFD. I don't swear in church or in front of my mother. Do I earn a medal for that, too?


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

raott said:


> And on the contrary,I've never once seen a Directv employee take a position contrary to their employer.


NEVER bite the hand that feeds you!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

raott said:


> And on the contrary,I've never once seen a Directv employee take a position contrary to their employer.


Perhaps because employees can see, and care, about both sides of the situation. The impact it has to customers and the impact is has to the business. There are times when decisions are made that may not be popular but may be necessary. It doesn't make them less frustrating for the customer or the people who have to deal with the customer's.

I can bet that every employee who orders equipment would love to be able to place orders for specific models or be able to drop ship equipment for self installations. However those same people would say keep it as is if they had to be impacted by it through reductions of pay increases or if there was a negative impact on their metrics if customer's called back and ordered an installation because they couldn't do it.

So while employees may "side" with the company more it's because we have to care about both sides. When I'm a consumer with other companies I don't have to care about them and I can focus solely on what I want and need.



Carl Spock said:


> ^ So you're saying that DirecTV employees "DO have the common sense to know what kind of information [they] can and cant say in a public forum."
> 
> I really don't get the issue here. People have enough sense not to risk their job by saying something stupid on an Internet forum. BFD. I don't swear in church or in front of my mother. Do I earn a medal for that, too?


Some do but you can always tell new employees that pop on here. Unfortunately there are some who want to get some street cred. Others do things like copy and paste from internal sources. Are they malicious? Not necessarily but it always raises red flags.

With that said I would also encourage people no matter what to post without worry about people giving you flakk.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where in the world did I say that?
> 
> DIRECTV has no authority on what is or is not posted on this forum, that is in completely control of the Moderators, Admins, and Owners of this privately owned forum.
> 
> ...


 Most companies have guidelines as to what they disclose about the companies they work for, or their customer's information.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonder if macfan601 was ever in the service


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ummm... Okay, I guess.


Yeah Earl...that was pretty much my thought. But what do I know, the US Navy "owned" me for nearly 27 years. :grin:


----------



## dieguy (May 27, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm sure many of you come here for the same reason I do, that is to learn. I appreciate the advice and education I get from this forum. I really don't care who gives it, I appreciate it and have learned a lot. Thank you all!!!! Including D.. employees and everyone else.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> But what do I know, the US Navy "owned" me for nearly 27 years. :grin:


And you probably loved every day of it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Perhaps a reality check is in order.*

The *Moderators* here spend countless hours here helping people, managing the site, and providing new information and leadership - all voluntary.

Various *people participate in testing *to ultimately improve final products and services so that all customers can enjoy them - all voluntary.

Some of the *longer-term site contributors provide extensive and tireless problem-solving assistance*, useful ideas and tips on enjoying the viewing experience, and wisdom for avoiding issues with their setups - all voluntary.

*Some DirecTV folks* happen to have their own personal interest in gaining knowledge, sharing information that is not proprietary or currently considered private (for competitive reasons), and providing helpful information to those who seek it - all voluntary.

Thanks to ALL of those volunteers.

I happen to appreciate all of those valuable contributions, and do not take them for granted. It's why I came here many years ago in the first place, and now I try to give back as best I can.

All of these elements are what make DBSTalk such a unique and valuable resource. *That's reality*.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Perhaps a reality check is in order.
> 
> The Moderators here spend countless hours here helping people, managing the site, and providing new information and leadership - all voluntary.
> 
> ...


Well "said". +1


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> But if they help users, it's not a bad thing. We can do a lot to help people, but obviously there are limits to what we can do.
> 
> And based on some of the experiences I've had with other companies, I've gotten better support from their social networking based reps than phone reps.


That's because the scripts used by the phone reps are created for the lowest common denominator, the tech agent that knows nothing more than what is on the screen in front of them. These are the "official" trouibleshooting scripts and going off script can have financial and potentially career changing affects. These scripts are written to protect the global interests of DirecTV and often the troubleshooting steps are not the best answer. I often have to decide whether it's worth going off script to get a problem corrected quickly and easily.

Here and on social networking sites, I am a lot more free to answer questions with the absolute best resolution and not concern myself with the limits of the troubleshooting scripts.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"Carl Spock" said:


> And if they don't identify themselves, what's wrong with that?
> 
> I always assume everyone is lying on the Internet to at least some extent, starting with their screen name. Some DBSTalk members are telling whoppers.
> 
> Doesn't bother me. It makes it a lot easier to deal with some folks here when I don't believe what they say.


I just assumed that most posters only date models and earn 6 figures. The fact that I may be wrong makes me feel better.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"smitbret" said:


> That's because the scripts used by the phone reps are created for the lowest common denominator, the tech agent that knows nothing more than what is on the screen in front of them. These are the "official" trouibleshooting scripts and going off script can have financial and potentially career changing affects. These scripts are written to protect the global interests of DirecTV and often the troubleshooting steps are not the best answer. I often have to decide whether it's worth going off script to get a problem corrected quickly and easily.
> 
> Here and on social networking sites, I am a lot more free to answer questions with the absolute best resolution and not concern myself with the limits of the troubleshooting scripts.


That's part of it, but even when going through a company's official social network channel. Of course some of that may be because I'm being public about a problem, but that didn't work too well for Patrick Stewart and Time Warner 

I think some companies put higher level people as social networking reps, they have more options.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

JBv said:


> Half of us down here used to work for Dish! (well not literally half but there definitely are a few former Dish employees who moved to D*)





coldsteel said:


> And vice-versa.


When I worked for E* I didn't run in to many people that previously worked at D*. However this could be different on the technical side of E* as I was on the sales side.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

anondtvtec said:


> Many TEC (technical support agents) don't work for DirecTV at all, but a third-party company. It's in the USA, so no Habib Effect, but this is not private info, as the third-party company mentions DirecTV on its site.
> 
> As a TEC employee, I am stymied many times by the AAC scripts, but I won't risk a 10-point or more ding just to help a customer, even if I know the answer. Yes, I am a robot, but a robot that gets paid. That is how it is. The fact that it's work-from-home makes it worth it.


LOL Interesting Twitter page you have LOL


----------

